
Google workers walk out to protest office harassment, inequality - SolaceQuantum
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-google-harassment/google-workers-walk-out-to-protest-office-harassment-inequality-idUSKCN1N644R?il=0
======
ahmadss
Primary discussion here-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275)

